# Im proposing tonight!!!



## Ellie130891

I know its not leap year and i know its not traditional but weve got a huge age gap and were not traditional and the "norm" so i thought id propose tonight

via

a personalised funkypigeon.com card!!!

hahaha wish me luck!


hope he says yes!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mizzk

Ahhh Good Luck my dear :) I hope it goes really well for you! So exciting!


----------



## Ellie130891

hehe ty he asked me 3 yrs ago but i thought it was a joke as i was still living with the parents and things and its been forgotten about....until tonight! i asked him a few weeks ago if he was asking me any time soon and he said "its your turn".....so he asked for it!


----------



## mizzk

I wonder if he really is expecting you to ask! I hope he gets a nice suprise and says YES! Awww :)


----------



## slb80

ohh good luck, Rememeber the update :)


----------



## Ellie130891

hehe i shall update this time tomorrow!!!! if it is a yes itll be a good few yrs before a wedding would like to be grown up enough to remember it plus wed need to save up!


----------



## honeybee2

ahh good luck darling- I asked my Oh to marry me too! He said yes then did it 'properly' a week later with the ring and everything xx


----------



## Ellie130891

awwwww thats nice!!!!!!!! and good luck with your IVF!!!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

Aw Good Luck! I'm really excited for you!!
I told DF I'd seen a ring I liked and he told me to buy it.


----------



## Tiff

Good luck!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ellie130891

:):) were stuck for cash atm so it might be a haribo ring for a day and then a cheap one to begin with (were planning on being engaged a good while!!!) and then get the diamond one closer to the time or as part of a set with the wedding ring when the time comes


----------



## cucumber

Good Luck for tonight, let us know x


----------



## JessdueJan

good luck :flower:


----------



## bethyb

awww exciting :) xxx


----------



## sapphire20

Good Luck!!


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Good luck :d! X


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

good luck hun xx


----------



## ineedaseed

aawwww good luck! xx


----------



## Ellie130891

he said he wanted to open the card today while the baby napped so im still waiting!!!!!!! getting nervous here! wish he would have done it last night while i had some wine inside me!


----------



## honeybee2

awwww good luck for tonight! xx


----------



## Ellie130891

he said....YES!!!

he didnt cry but i guess i shouldnt expect him to haha

he said it was my turn a few weeks ago and i think he didnt think i was being serious...plus we need to seriously save up so he made a point of telling me it wont be happening for a few years..


but yey! :)


----------



## slb80

Whoop whoop Congratulations xx


----------



## cucumber

Aaahhhh, the tension is building!


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations xx


----------



## xLaurax

congratulations hun x


----------



## Tiff

Congrats!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ellie130891

thanks guys

shall probably be somewhere along the lines of 2015 so a longggg time yet and il probably find a million dream dresses in that time did u guys hear about the girl who had 10 dresses on the big day and spend 20k on them? xxx


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Congrats :d u have some guts on u lol! I'd be too terrified to ask xxxxx


----------



## hopeandpray

Congratulations! :wedding:


----------



## honeybee2

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! woohoo congrats! xx


----------



## mizzk

Congratulations!!!!! xx


----------



## Ellie130891

Stevensmummyx said:


> Congrats :d u have some guts on u lol! I'd be too terrified to ask xxxxx

well he asked me about 2 yrs ago but i was still living with my parents who hate him so i figured he was either joking or didnt really mean it so i asked if hed ask again soon seen as we have a baba and a house now and he said no its your turn....so i did!


----------



## bethyb

yey congrats hun x


----------



## cucumber

Congratulations xxx :yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ellie130891 said:


> Stevensmummyx said:
> 
> 
> Congrats :d u have some guts on u lol! I'd be too terrified to ask xxxxx
> 
> well he asked me about 2 yrs ago but i was still living with my parents who hate him so i figured he was either joking or didnt really mean it so i asked if hed ask again soon seen as we have a baba and a house now and he said no its your turn....so i did!Click to expand...

Aww that's cute, good luck for all of u xx


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## NuKe

awww congrats! :hugs:


----------



## sapphire20

hugh Congrats....glad it went well! x


----------



## Ellie130891

thanks guys. its lovely changing that facebook status to engaged isnt it haha even tho we have been a while. want to wait about 4 yrs tho so ruby can be all grown up and remember the day. plus 14th feb 2015 is a saturday and valentines day!! would b perfect xxx


----------



## fairygirl

You should think about booking that date soon. Bet it is one that will be rather popular!


----------



## Ellie130891

i know but my friend just said the venues double their prices on v day!!!!!! i dont mind if we do it in our garden really and i want a really plain dress maybe from monsoon bridal altho disney bridal gowns are amazingggg


----------



## faun

Congratulations hun x


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!!xx


----------



## LesleyP

Congrats! x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats hun :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------

